# Palin slams Foxs Family Guy



## VaYank5150 (Feb 17, 2010)

So, let me get this straight....she is too chickenshit to call out Rush, but is willing to fight with a CARTOON on the very network that employs her?
CNN Political Ticker: All politics, all the time - Blogs from CNN.com



> Washington (CNN)  Sarah Palin expressed outrage at a Fox Broadcasting Company television program for deriding people with Down syndrome and making an apparent reference to her 22-month-old son, Trig, who has the genetic disorder.
> 
> *The former Alaska governor said on her Facebook page that she was too angry to offer a coherent response so she had her daughter, Bristol, release a full statement on the familys behalf.*



Where was this anger with Rush?


----------



## Liberty (Feb 17, 2010)

i love palin but come on that episode was hiarious. It wasn't making fun of down syndrom people, it was expressing that those with down syndrom are people too. :9


----------



## rdean (Feb 17, 2010)

Liberty said:


> i love palin but come on that episode was hiarious. It wasn't making fun of down syndrom people, it was expressing that those with down syndrom are people too. :9



It may have been too "subtle" for her.


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 17, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> So, let me get this straight....she is too chickenshit to call out Rush, *but is willing to fight with a CARTOON on the very network that employs her*?



Not cuckoo at all, if you believe any publicity is good publicity. Do you honestly think there's no connection between Palin's employment with FOX News and a cleverly inserted Palin reference in a FOX cartoon? And who is his target audience, again? And who's getting all this free publicity every time somebody opens their mouth about it? 

I'm no fan of Murdoch and his boys, but the man didn't build the empire he has by being stupid. In fact, he's a maestro when it comes to playing an audience like a violin. Got to give him credit where credit is due.


----------



## ItHappens (Feb 17, 2010)

When in doubt of legitimate criticism of Palin, play the dumb card.


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Feb 17, 2010)

Why does Sarah hate the first amendment?

-TSO


----------



## VaYank5150 (Feb 17, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> Why does Sarah hate the first amendment?
> 
> -TSO



Because God told her so....


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> Why does Sarah hate the first amendment?
> 
> -TSO



Satiring disabled is not simply exercising the first ammendment.

It is abusing it as well.

Why is using the N word deemed NOT as simply applying the first ammendemnt?

There is the human issue of sensitivity......why do liberals feel that oinly THEY have the right to be sensitive to abuse of the first ammendment?


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 17, 2010)

Palin as a fine upstanding Christian should not be watching such a sleezy show as Family Guy.


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> TheSuaveOne said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Sarah hate the first amendment?
> ...



There you go again. You are not even close to what I thought you were VaY.

So you think it is OK to satire the disabled....I find that sad.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 17, 2010)

Hire the handicapped, they are fun to watch.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> TheSuaveOne said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Sarah hate the first amendment?
> ...



What is it about the blatant hypocrisy which is Sarah Palin on this issue, that you simply cannot seem to comprehend?


----------



## VaYank5150 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > TheSuaveOne said:
> ...



I find it sad that Palin feins outrage only at people OTHER THAN Rush Limbaugh.....so we are even.


----------



## ItHappens (Feb 17, 2010)

If Palin is so wrong when she criticizes statements from Rahm Emmanuel, and the Family Guy for disparaging remarks about the mentally retarded and doesn't Rush Limbaugh for example, why are there not detractors from organizations like Special Olympics, ARC, etc.?


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 17, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



Don't be down on her, Va. She's just doing her job. What good would getting Rush free publicity do NewsCorp?


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > TheSuaveOne said:
> ...



So that is why we are not supposed to bring up who voted for Bush?


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



Are you truly that naive to how politicians are?

For example......Where is Obama's outrage over Rangel?

I am surpirsed. Do you truly believe that hypocrisy is only evident with conservatives?

Are you one of those left wing morons that are like the right wing morons that beloieve that the other "far wing" are all idiots, and they are the intelligent ones?

Are you one of those zombies that truly sees the democratic party as a party of super intelligent, caring people that only think of the people they serve while the GOP are a bunch of rich ifiots that got thier educaTion thasnkls to daddy and only care baout helping the richest of the rich? 

Are you really one of those people?


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



What the hell does that mean? I was referring to her post about God telling Palin tro complain about Family Guy.

Go away...I am not in the mood for your twisting things I say...it is getting old with you....I dont mind it in jest....but this topic has some underlying issues with me and my wife....and it has squat to do with Palin.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...



K I bakkin off since it hits close to home guy.
Of course handicapped hits me right on target.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...



You are still relatively new.  Let me recap for you.  I am an Independent who voted for Obama (first time in my life voting for a Dem), because I had grown tired of the Bush/Cheney policy failures and that of the GOP in general.  Additionally, I despise Sarah Palin for accepting to be McCain's running mate when she clearly had to know she was dumber than a box of rocks, and I further despise the GOP for thinking so little of American voters that all they had to do was put a woman, ANY woman on their ticket and they could win the Presidency in 2008.  Since voting for Obama, I have called him out when he screws up, just as he screwed up with his shady back room deals to try and get Healthcare legislation passed. Soooooooo, label me if you must, but good luck with that one.


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



We are even?
Really?
Palin makes up for the hypocrisy of NOW and of Sharpton?
We are even?
This is a game to you?
It is all about getting even?
Get a life VaY.


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



Take youir holier than though attitude and shove it up your ass.
You are a phony.
Go ahead.....GET EVEN at the expense of the mentally disabled.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...



Oh PUHLEEASE....you are almost as bad as Palin.  If you were truly THAT hurt by people invoking their 1st Amendment rights on the handicapped, you would have authored multiple threads denouncing Rush Limbaugh's comments.  And you authored HOW MANY, exactly?  Take your BS partisan ways somwhere else, Gumby.


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> There is the human issue of sensitivity...?



New amendment to the Constitution. The right to not have your feelings hurt.

That should fix everything.

-TSO


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> GET EVEN at the expense of the mentally disabled.



The mentally disabled don't even know, it the mentally challanged people like Sarah that seem to be butt hurt over this.

-TSO


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > GET EVEN at the expense of the mentally disabled.
> ...



The mentally disabled dont know?

Do you have a clue how the mentally disabled live?

Do yoiu think they are too "stupid" to know when one is making fun of them?

At the age of 8, were you too naive to know if someone was making fun of you?

Thanks for speaking for the mentally disadvantaged...and saying they are too clueless to know when others look down at them.

By the way. You are wrong...and I give my child a hell of a lot more chance of success than I give you.....and he has the intelligence of an 8 year old....but the wherewithall of an adult...something you obviously lack.


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



Rush Limbaugh ius a bufoon...an entertainer that makes money off of his rhetoric.....much like Moore, and Hannity and ther rest of them. They are not politicians.
They are entertainers.
Could care less about Rush as I do about Imus.....they say stupid things, they gain ratings from it...and they move on....and they mean nothing at all to me.

They mean shit to me. They should mean shit to you...and they do mean shit to you....until the likes of you make them ALL IMPORTANT when they say something stupid.

The, all of a sudden, you see tham as all important.

Dont put fucking words in my mouth to win an argument. I do not support rush....hell...I never even watched him.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> TheSuaveOne said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...



So, your child was watching "Family Guy" and got offended?


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > TheSuaveOne said:
> ...


Apparently, according to CELEBUTARD Palin, it is quite all right for CON$ervaTards to "satire" the mentally disabled or anyone else the GOP hates for that matter, even a full year BEFORE Emanuel's comment

August 1, 2008
RUSH:  This ad's working. This ad's working. They're not going to throw him under the bus.  He's exactly right.  She looks at the term celebrity as a pejorative.  See, they are so offended. That's why they're out there saying, "This is going to diminish McCain. This is going to make him look small in so many people's eyes."  Wrong.  It's correctly identifying Obama -- and his audience!  His audience is a bunch of celebutards, and he's a celebutard, and they know it.  If they are so concerned about how this is diminishing McCain, then they should ask McCain to keep doing these kind of commercials.  If these commercials hurt McCain, why, they ought to be out there saying, "Great ads, Senator! You need to expand on this theme that* Obama is nothing but a celebutard."*

November 4, 2008
RUSH:  Well, *it depends on the celebutard in order to answer this question.  For example, Oprah.* You look at Oprah. She's a billionaire, right?

February 3, 2010
RUSH:    Now, Emanuel is taking his contrition one step farther -- *hosting a delegation of advocates, including two people with mental disabilities*, at the White House."  They're going to have* a "Retard" Summit* just like they had the Beer Summit.

February 16, 2010
PALIN:   *He was using satire, using the 'r-word,' *so he could bring to light what is was that Rahm Emanuel was calling other people


----------



## VaYank5150 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...



And "The Famly Guy", who isn't even fucking REAL, but simply a cartoon is NOT an entertainer and does not say things to gain ratings??????????


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > TheSuaveOne said:
> ...



Dont know if he watched it. He lives on his own. Has his own place and a girlfriend. Lives his own life. Something we can all be proud of...even you VaY......our ability to mainstream thoise that are disadvantaged has made unbelievable strides.....sort of like the civil rights movement.

I wonder if we should start to satire blacks again....I mean, why not? It is all in fun....it is nothing more than the first ammendment......

I say we should have a family guys showing blacks as lazy, freeloading, stupid drug dealing losers......yeah....lets see how THAT pans out.


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



Absolutely is.

And just as many spoke out about  Imus for the nappy haired ho thing......others can speak thier mind about Family Guy.

Or is it only one way to you?


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> I say we should have a family guys showing blacks as lazy, freeloading, stupid drug dealing losers......yeah....lets see how THAT pans out.



Goes to show how much you know about the program. There isn't a topic they don't make fun of. Hope your son has his legs, I'd hate to seem him getting made fun of because of his retardation and his leglessness.

-TSO


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > I say we should have a family guys showing blacks as lazy, freeloading, stupid drug dealing losers......yeah....lets see how THAT pans out.
> ...



I do not watch family guy....so I am cluieless what that means...but I assume there is an amputee in the show.

I guess no one has the right to be sensitive as long as all are made fun of.

So why all the outrage over the nappy haired ho's?

Most have nappy hair....and women in the hood are frequently called Ho's......so why the outrage?

Oh yeah....becuase it was a liberal that was outraged...so that is ok.

Got it.


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> I do not watch family guy....so I am cluieless what that means...but I assume there is an amputee in the show.
> 
> I guess no one has the right to be sensitive as long as all are made fun of.
> 
> ...



Nope, PC is bad all around, if it's use of the word, retard, or the use of the word nappy hair. Imus should not have lost his job, especially since Morning Joe was used to replace him. Get over it already. You and Sarah.

-TSO


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> TheSuaveOne said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...



I have to agree with you here, TheSuaveone doesn't have a clue.


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > I do not watch family guy....so I am cluieless what that means...but I assume there is an amputee in the show.
> ...



Excuse me....I am not "under it" so I have nothing to get over.
I am angered by the lack of understanding when a conservative is insulted...but people lose jobs when a liberal is insulted.

And I spoke out about it...and then I had people like you NAIVELY imply that my son does not have the wherewithall to get insulted...

And yes, THAT pissed me off as you are so dammed worng....and you said it with such arrogance....and you are so dammed wrong!

My son cried many a day to me years ago as he was being mainstreamed.....kids can be cruel.

Assuming you are an adult, I guess adults can also be cruel.....I mean....what the hell...make fun of the retarded kid for a laugh...he is too stuipid to even know...so no harm, no foul...and I get a laugh.

Would you not have been angered?

I am sure you will take the hiugh road and say "No, I am well above that".....so dont waste the time typing it.


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> Would you not have been angered?



Angered yes, made a national cause out of it (like Palin has) no.

-TSO


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > Would you not have been angered?
> ...



She has?

Please..enlighten me...she spoke her mind and moved on about it.

Sharpton did not let that nappy haired ho thing die for as long as he profitted from it.

26 years later and many on the left STILL bring up Keating 5 when discussing McCain.

Gays in california lose a vote...and they are still making it a national cause.

But a conservative, who has a child with DS discusses the insensitivity of an event...and she is accused as one who "cant let it go".

Interesting.......


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> TheSuaveOne said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...



Sharpton quit after Imus was fired. Yeah Keating is being brought up by his political opponent...on the right. Gays lost, and took the case to court, do you think blacks should have just quit the cause once they lost their first case? 

As far as Palin is concerned, she can whine and moan all she want's, but she is being hypocritical when she tries to say she is a constitutionalist.

I don't know why I am taking the time to discuss or defend the left, I disagree with their whining about PC as well.

-TSO


----------



## sherp (Feb 17, 2010)

With Obama taking up the airways AGAIN this AM needed to watch HLN to avoid the chin up, finger pointing, head tilt scenario from the guy. HLN was actually featuring this event. Of course, some "hair flying, teeth gleaming no name had to insert she thought the Governor "a joke". Coming from someone who does not even have her own show criticizing a woman who got herself elected ON HER OWN for 10plus years is the real "joke". In any event, the concensus from the show and callers was that they will "NOT" be letting their families tune in. I personally have never heard of the show until this blew up in the show's face. Gotta love America.


----------



## sherp (Feb 17, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > Would you not have been angered?
> ...


Most of us are not in a position to make a National Cause out of anything. People like the Governor who can should be defending disabled folks from being made fun of and the slings and arrows of "jokes". Good for the Governor is bringing attenion to the sadness of picking on babies and handicap adults.


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Feb 17, 2010)

Or better yet, don't like what the show programming involves...don't watch. If you really don't like it, don't use the products that the companies who sponsor the show sell. There are better ways to handle it than Sarah did (go figure she would suck at this as much as she did as running for VP).

-TSO


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > TheSuaveOne said:
> ...



Why should blacks NOT have quit the cause...but Palin should?

I think both have good reason to speak out aboiut something they feel strongly about.

As much of a bimbo as many see Palin as....do others she Sharpton as such a genius?

Sorry.....I see this as nothing more than another Palin bashing scenario.

If it were anyone else, it would not even be news....and if anything, you would see certain groups lioke NOW supporting it....and you and I both know it.

As for PC....now from my heart.....I have reason to hate the "retard" stuff.....but I really dont. It is human nature to poke fun at things that look strnage....and after my first couple of years of anger, I realized I am no better than they are...as I got a kick out of jokes like "what do you call a woman with one leg. Eileen."

I loved All in the Family....I am half black
I loved Don Rickles....I am Jewish

(I know...half black and Jewish....My nose is big becuase the air is free....)

PC has made it so sitcoms are no longer funny....why? Becuase it is human nature to laugh at ourselves....but if someone makes a joke about someone...it is not PC.....


----------



## Dr Gregg (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> TheSuaveOne said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Sarah hate the first amendment?
> ...



It's fucking comedy, dont' like it, don't watch. Easy enough? Oversensitive bunch of babies.


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> Or better yet, don't like what the show programming involves...don't watch. If you really don't like it, don't use the products that the companies who sponsor the show sell. There are better ways to handle it than Sarah did (go figure she would suck at this as much as she did as running for VP).
> 
> -TSO



Hmmm......I wonder where we would be as a nation if Dr. King thought as you do.


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > TheSuaveOne said:
> ...



Shall I pull up your posts about Imus and let the world see you as the loser hypocrite as you are or should I juist assume that everyone already knows it.
Fucking child.....go back to you cage.

I know...you dont have any posts about Imus uynder this name.

Does not mean they are there you lying hypoicrite loser


----------



## Dr Gregg (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> Dr Gregg said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...



Umm, like you are the phony hypocrite the claims he's doesn't name call?  . What the fuck are you talking about Imus? What posts have I made regarding Imus? Proven fraud once again.  Seen your type before, act like you are fair and partial and intelligent, all while being a phony, hypocritical, partisan hack.

IMUS shouldn't of apologized or been fired either, so I fail ot see what's hypocritical about me? You however are a different story.


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Gregg said:
> ...



LMFAO...

All of a sudden the far left posters on this forum saw no problem with the Imus nappy haired ho thing.

What a bunch of lying hypocritical dickheads.....and yes, I now name call as I have had enough of receiving it on this shitass BB.


----------



## Dr Gregg (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> Dr Gregg said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...



Like you said before you phony, I am my own man. I was not outraged by it, thought it was just as much bullshit as any other PC nonsense

but nice job  putting us all in a box and showing your true colors, that you are nothing more than a partisan hack that acts like he's not.

What a bunch of delusional, ideological dickheads that wouldn't recognize facts if it hit them across the face


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Gregg said:
> ...



Cool.
And, of course, you do not put all conservatives in a box....no...no way...you are way to non partisan to ever do that.

You are so perfect, I idolize you...I want to be just like you....the perfect person that never makes a mistake...never allows emotion to dictate the words used....

You sir, are my hero.

Now I need to figure out why a dickhead with the brains of a 2 year old and the integrity of one who steals from the donation basket is my hero.

You may leave now Doc. I am done with you.


----------



## Dr Gregg (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> Dr Gregg said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...



Says the person who responds like a 2 year old


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Feb 17, 2010)

Rush gets blamed for saying "Magic Negro" and "fucking retards" when he was simply repeating what a liberal news organization and an Obama aide said.  The funny thing is that Rush correctly predicts that he'll be blamed for saying those things first.  

Sarah knows that Rush is using satire and that's why she doesn't blame him.


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Feb 17, 2010)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Sarah knows that Rush is using satire and that's why she doesn't blame him.



And what is Family Guy using?

-TSO


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

rdean said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > i love palin but come on that episode was hiarious. It wasn't making fun of down syndrom people, it was expressing that those with down syndrom are people too. :9
> ...




"May" have been?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> TheSuaveOne said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Sarah hate the first amendment?
> ...



I'm sorry but your post is retarded.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 17, 2010)

Whiney assed Right wingers.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 17, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > TheSuaveOne said:
> ...



The fact that a tolerant compassionate liberal such as yourself finds humor in using a special needs person to mock Palin is telling. Would you fee l the same compassion if your brother or sister had Down's Syndrome or was mentally disabled?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 17, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Hire the handicapped, they are fun to watch.


----------



## Dr Gregg (Feb 17, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Dr Gregg said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...



I laugh at anything, its comedy, its supposed to make fun of shitty things in life and make you laugh, nothing more, nothing less.  I laugh at retard jokes and had retarded relatives.   But I know l you are just trying to egg people on by making absurd arguments even you don't believe. Unless you are a miserable, uptight person yourself?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 17, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Hire the handicapped, they are fun to watch.



I feel like Beetlejuice watching the Exorcist, it just keeps getting funnier every time!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWOQA8S3i4g]YouTube - Obama - Breathalyzer[/ame]


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 17, 2010)

Palin shows her stunning HYPOCRISY again.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 17, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Palin shows her stunning HYPOCRISY again.



Libruls showing theirs


----------



## Shogun (Feb 17, 2010)

watching right wingers get all pc over shit like this cracks me up


----------



## VaYank5150 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> Dr Gregg said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...



O&T....there was a time, not all that long ago, that you seemed like a fair and level headed individual.  In this one single thread, you have destroyed that reputation and now are looking like a flaming asshole, foaming at the mouth, with no grasp whatsoever on why this thread SHOWING SARAH PALIN'S hypocrisy was even started.  If I were you, I would call it quits for today and go take whatever medication you skipped this morning.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...








And FAMILY GUY is, wait for it.........ENTERTAINMENT!!! Family Guy is the "shock jock" of cartoons so if you don't like it then don't watch it but NONE of your arguments explain away Palin's BLATANT HYPOCRISY regarding her IGNORING Rush's conduct and taking insult ONLY from those on the other side of the ailse.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 17, 2010)

Karma's a bitch!

Lets see how these disgusting liberal pieces of shit feel if they happpen to have a developmentally challenged child one day.

And that goes FOR EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU PIECES OF SHIT!

Fucking losers!


----------



## VaYank5150 (Feb 17, 2010)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Rush gets blamed for saying "Magic Negro" and "fucking retards" when he was simply repeating what a liberal news organization and an Obama aide said.  The funny thing is that Rush correctly predicts that he'll be blamed for saying those things first.
> 
> Sarah knows that Rush is using satire and that's why she doesn't blame him.



Can you not read, moron?  



> I mean, these liberal activists are kooks. They are loony tunes. And I'm not going to apologize for it, I'm just quoting Emanuel. It's in the news. I think the news is that he's out there calling Obama's number one supporters effing retards. So now there's going to be a meeting. *There's going to be a retard summit at the White House, much like the beer summit between Obama and Gates and that cop in Cambridge.*
> 
> 
> Read more: Rush Limbaugh: Theres Going to Be a Retard Summit at the White House -- Daily Intel Rush Limbaugh: &#8216;There&#8217;s Going to Be a Retard Summit at the White House&#8217; -- Daily Intel


----------



## Dr Gregg (Feb 17, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Karma's a bitch!
> 
> Lets see how these disgusting liberal pieces of shit feel if they happpen to have a developmentally challenged child one day.
> 
> ...



How do your parents feel?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 17, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Karma's a bitch!
> ...


Shut the fuck up, PUNK!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...


----------



## Cal (Feb 17, 2010)

I think she has a secret crush on Rush..I thought it was funny that her spokesperson spoke out, then Sarah had to come out on correct them. She really shouldn't be worrying about a show such as Family Guy. Off-Handed remarks such as this is what pulls their audience in. 

What was said, Shouldn't have been but if Rush can use 'The R Word' like 6 times in ONE broadcast and it be A-OK, Why can't Family Guy use one sentenance to make a dig at Mrs. Palin? She really needs to work on her Hypocritical issues. They show Mrs. Palin and all they do is hurt you. Lord knows the Lady with a 72% dis-approval rating doesn't need more attention drawn to her Blatant hypocrisy.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dr Gregg said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



They disowned you, huh?  If you weren't such a prick, someone MIGHT feel sorry for you.


----------



## Dr Gregg (Feb 17, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dr Gregg said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



God wicked jester is a fucking moron


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > There is the human issue of sensitivity...?
> ...



Apparently only if HIS feelings are hurt.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Karma's a bitch!
> 
> Lets see how these disgusting liberal pieces of shit feel if they happpen to have a developmentally challenged child one day.
> 
> ...



Apparently you believe that liberals up to this point have never had any developmentaly challenged children.  


Who's the fucking loser again?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 17, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Gregg said:
> ...


My father died in a car accident when I was 4 years.

My mother was diagnosed with cancer less than two weeks ago.

Keep talking shit, motherfuckers.

Liberals are SPINELESS pieces of shit, NOTHING MORE!


----------



## VaYank5150 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Drunk driving, huh?  Sucks to be you.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Of course, VaYank knew all about that and mentioned them on purpose.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 17, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...


Yeah, a drunk driver crossed over into his lane and hit him head on. He never had a chance.


----------



## Cal (Feb 17, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Sorry brah. Good luck to your Mom and her Cancer Battle.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...




While he's a total jerk...that  doesn't mean you have to be one too, you know.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 17, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...





All the personal family talk being brought up in this thread violates one of our few rules around here.  You need to stand down on bringing up Jester's parents.

apologizing to Jester in light of his recent bad news would be a good gesture to diffuse this little tangent.


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Feb 17, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



never mind

-TSO


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 17, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Karma's a bitch!
> ...


You're the fucking loser!

And, i'm quite sure those liberals with developmentally challenged children were just laughing their asses off over that episode, eh?

Real classy of you liberal fucks. Bashing a downs inflicted child. You people are disgusting, to say the least!

And you stupid fucks wonder why your twisted agenda is going down in flames as we speak.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 17, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Gregg said:
> ...



So you did think it was funny and it doesn't matter at whose expense as long as it wasn't yours. Actually I have more integrity than to laugh at others misfortunes in life. Fact is those with Down's Syndrome or other mental disabilities have more courage and overcome greater challenges in life than you or I could ever imagine. You would think a person that claims to be a doctor would be more compassionate. But we all know you're not really a doctor, you just play one in the internet.


----------



## Dr Gregg (Feb 17, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb

comedy in no way bashes anybody that may have an ailment nor does it do anything to take away from the problems they may face. Do you really need what comedy is to be explained to you? NO, just trying as usual to keep your anti-liberal shit flying on the boards


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry, I'm a conservative, and I laughed. Some people need to get over the PC crap and move on.

-TSO


----------



## Coyote (Feb 17, 2010)

Palin is such a joke with her selective outrage.

First it's faux outrage over Rahm Emanual - calling for his being fired for calling a bunch of liberal activists "fucking retards..." ...then it is on to Family Guy - a show that insults everything and everyone.

Recently Rush Limbaugh stated  _"Our political correct society is acting like some giant insult's taken place by calling a bunch of people who are retards, retards" _going on to describe Rahm's meeting with advocates for the mentally handicapped as a _"retard summit at the White House."_

Where is the outrage...

Calls for boycotts....

Palin's staunch defenders parse liberal statements carefully to tweezer out any hint of insult towards their icon or her family.

Is Palin using her family, in particular Trig to for her own political purposes?  I think so.

Her selective outrage is transparent: Rahm calls a group of people a generic "fucking retards" - Palin calls her own son "my little retard" - Palin largely ignores Rush's very specific insult focusing instead on Rahm and Family guy.  And then there is Trig's own name..."Tri-G"...the chromosomal anomaly that characterizes Downs Syndrome.  How cute.  As if the baby will never be enough of a person to know or care.

Her selective outrage seems to go further.

Rahm Emanual was meeting with a group of disability activists.  I searched and can't find any references to Palin becoming active in advocacy or volunteering with organizations for the disabled - surely hers would be a powerful voice in their cause, much like Eunace Kennedy.

Is Trig just another Palin political prop?  I really wonder.  If so, how sad.


----------



## Dr Gregg (Feb 17, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Dr Gregg said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



  Again, what kind of moron doesn't know what comedy is for?  the people that are uptight don't have to watch any comedy, and if htey are upset by what they see, its their own damn fault.

But I know, yet another troll that just spouts anti liberal shit with every post he makes, no matter how dumb it is


----------



## Dr Gregg (Feb 17, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> Sorry, I'm a conservative, and I laughed. Some people need to get over the PC crap and move on.
> 
> -TSO



yeah, being PC is not even a partisan issue, as both sides have their share of uptight douchebags.


----------



## Dr Gregg (Feb 17, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Palin is such a joke with her selective outrage.
> 
> First it's faux outrage over Rahm Emanual - calling for his being fired for calling a bunch of liberal activists "fucking retards..." ...then it is on to Family Guy - a show that insults everything and everyone.
> 
> ...



thing is, none of her supporters care how full of shit she is. She sells the crap they want to hear, so who cares if she's a giant hypocrite and a horrible politician


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 17, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...


Thanks buddy. She's stage 1. They caught it early. The doctors feel confident she can beat it. The concern is that she just turned 80, so the treatments may be a lil' rough on her. But she's a tough cookie, always has been.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 17, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Gregg said:
> ...



Only a moron would see humor where there is none. 

But tell me what was so fucking funny?

FTR I don't watch cartoons.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



You know...and I'm really trying to help you with a concept you don't get here....it's called a channel switch.  I see stuff on tv I don't like ALL THE TIME.   I see stuff on tv that offends me ALL THE TIME.   I don't cry about it.   I don't call people names like some internet tough guy over it.  I....now pay attention...CHANGE THE CHANNEL.   

WHOOOPEEE!   That was quite an accomplishment to actually and simply CHANGE THE CHANNEL.


(Glad to have taught you all about that option)....now, go back to sucking  your thumb in the corner.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Dr Gregg said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



It's called slapstick...and it's the most basic form of humor there is.   Laughing over the misfortune of others.


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Feb 17, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> FTR I don't watch cartoons.



That's too bad, there are some very funny ones on TV.

South Park
The Simpsons
Family Guy

There are others, but I don't watch them all. Do I watch them all the time? Nope, but when I do, i usually can't believe how far some of their writers take things. Sure they cross the line, but at the same time, if I was ever offended, I would just turn the channel. It's not that tough to do, especially since the remote control was invented.

-TSO


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Palin is such a joke with her selective outrage.
> 
> First it's faux outrage over Rahm Emanual - calling for his being fired for calling a bunch of liberal activists "fucking retards..." ...then it is on to Family Guy - a show that insults everything and everyone.
> 
> ...



Yes...selective outrage is a farce.

So where is the scorn for Obama and Pelosi's outrage for the bonuses of Citi...but not for the larger bonuses for Fannie?

And seeing as Palin is a commentator...and Pelosi is a lawmaker...and Obama is President and the final decision maker for us...why is it that the commentator is the only one getting criticized for selective outrage?

You do realize that lawmakers have been making laws based on outrage as of late....yet it is OK for them to practive selective outrage but a mortal sin if a commentator does?

Why is that coyote? Huh? Why is that?


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > FTR I don't watch cartoons.
> ...



Dam...I just saw the clip of that family guy thing.

WTF is all the outrage? It is not like they made the kid do something stupid.....actually, the kid was mainstreamed.....out on the town on a date.....conducting a conversation.

Dam...I debated on the side of that?

Dont I feel likie a dick.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 17, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You're a parent. Put yourself in Palin's shoes. How would you feel if it was YOUR kid they were mocking?

Would YOU think it was funny?

Would you appreciate it if your child went to school and the kids started mocking your child because they may have seen the episode and feel that it's perfectly acceptable to make fun of said child.

Would you appreciate it if it was all over the worldwide web?

Change the channel?......Yeah, but unfortunately because of you liberal morons, that clip is all over the place. So, Palin changing the channel makes no difference whatsoever.

Christ, liberals are fucking idiots!


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Palin has a right to be insulted as the "image" of her kid was used for comedy.

The rest of us? It was nothing....I should have seen the clip before I said anything...unless there is more to it that I did not see?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 17, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Gregg said:
> ...



Must make you feel good to be able to laugh at others misfortunes, especially when those misfortunes were none of their doing. They were simply unfortunate enough to be born differently than you and somehow that gives you the right to make fun of them. 

By the way it isn't slapstick, slapstick is a type of comedy involving exaggerated physical violence and activities which exceed the boundaries of common sense.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 17, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > FTR I don't watch cartoons.
> ...



Some of us have a life.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Palin is such a joke with her selective outrage.
> ...



Nice attempt at deflection however, OldandTired, I'm talking about one individual (and her supporters) selective outrage.  Feel free to start a topic on other forms of outrage.

In the meantime - do you think Palin is using Trig as a political prop?  I really wonder.  She has no issue with Limbaugh's crude statement specifically directed at "retards" and I truely can't find any indication of advocacy for the disabled outside of her political ambitions.  I hope I am wrong and it's just going on quietly but I don't think so.

I have a disabled brother.  When he was diagnosed in his early teens, my mother became quite an advocate for the mentally ill joining and later taking a local leadership role in NAMI fighting for changes in public policy, perceptions, how the mentally ill were treated by police etc etc.  She didn't have either wealth or public power but she did the best she could.

What is Palin doing?


----------



## Ravi (Feb 17, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> So, let me get this straight....she is too chickenshit to call out Rush, but is willing to fight with a CARTOON on the very network that employs her?
> CNN Political Ticker: All politics, all the time - Blogs from CNN.com
> 
> 
> ...


She was too angry and therefore made her daughter do it? What would she do if she were President and made to be "too angry"? 

This woman is an embarrassment to women.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Slapstick is laughing at the misfortune of others...slipping on ice...etc.

But since you are so perfect, I'm sure you never told a lawyer joke, a blonde joke, a Polish joke, an Aggie joke, a gay joke.

(Of course, I don't really believe you are telling the truth here)


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 17, 2010)

By the way it isn't slapstick, slapstick is a type of comedy involving exaggerated physical violence and activities which exceed the boundaries of common sense. 
//

Yeah like Cheny shooting his buddy in the face.  Now that was funny!


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Feb 17, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> TheSuaveOne said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Ahhh, now I understand, if someone watches a program that you don't, they have no life. I get it. Do you own a television? If so, why? I mean, you have a life, why would you waste the money to have a television if you don't watch it.

-TSO


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I agreed selective outrage is a farce...and I agree trhat Palin is a culprit.

But I ask why there is no outcry at selective outrage of others.....that is not a deflection...it is a topic of debate...directly relat4ed to the way this debate developed.

So, I again ask...why is there no outcry over the MORE DANGEROUS selective outrage of our lawmakers who are encacting laws based on outrage?

Do you truly feel Palin's use or not use of Trig as a prop is more important than lawmakers possibly enacting laws based on selective outrage?

Why is that?


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> By the way it isn't slapstick, slapstick is a type of comedy involving exaggerated physical violence and activities which exceed the boundaries of common sense.
> //
> 
> Yeah like Cheny shooting his buddy in the face.  Now that was funny!



actually...I found that to be hysterical....of course once we heard the guy was OK.

It could not have been a better "character" to have taken the shot...based on his reputation the media gives off.

It was quite funny.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> Why is using the N word deemed NOT as simply applying the first ammendemnt?



The first what?


> There is the human issue of sensitivity......why do liberals feel that oinly THEY have the right to be sensitive to abuse of the first ammendment?





huh?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > TheSuaveOne said:
> ...




You have to understand...his life exists of being an internet toughie.  His life exists of looking down his perfect nose at those of us who laugh at things he finds unacceptable.


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Please offer me an example of an Aggie joke.....


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...



Ah, is this the topic of this thread?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 17, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I just told you what slapstick is so why the fuck are you trying to redefine it?

I don't tell jokes that are hurtful to those that aren't to blame for their lot in life. I have more integrity than that and I don't need to put mentally disabled people down or use them as a tool to put others down just for a laugh.  I guess that's the difference between you and I , you have no conscience and no compassion.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I think if I did that, I might offend a certain someone...can't have that.  He might cry.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



What can you say about Aggies that is not a joke?


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Feb 17, 2010)

Methinks lone's posturing backfired here.


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

bodecea said:


> TheSuaveOne said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



No offense bodecea....but reading many of your posts...it seems your life exists of looking down your perfect nose at those of us who think differently than you.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Feb 17, 2010)

Lone reminds me of

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCNk9u2p3PI&feature=related]YouTube - Harold And Kumar Go To White Castle - Extreme[/ame]


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I'm not redefining it.   But you want to pretend I am.



> I don't tell jokes that are hurtful to those that aren't to blame for their lot in life. I have more integrity than that and I don't need to put mentally disabled people down or use them as a tool to put others down just for a laugh.  I guess that's the difference between you and I , you have no conscience and no compassion.



The difference is...you just lie about doing it.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...



Selective outrage is par for the course in politics - it's nothing new nor is it particular to any one partisan group unfortunately.  As to the bonus' of Citi vs. Fanny - haven't looked into it.  But I suspect the political outrage is a direct reflection of the constituent outrage.

Selective outrage is a tool to drive legislation - is it more dangerous?  Depends.  It's usually matched by an equally selective outrage from the other side. 

I find it less despicable than using family members - particularly children - for political props and purposes.


----------



## Dr Gregg (Feb 17, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> TheSuaveOne said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Yeah, trolling a forum spreading anti liberal garbage takes all of his time


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The topic of the thread was Palins outrage over the cartoon.
The thread transofrmed as most do.
Some have now diuscussed Palin as one who is guiolty of selective outrage...and she is.
SO I expanded on that toipic...as many do.

Interestingly, the only responses I got were those saying it is not related to the thread.

Interesting....I guess that means I made a great point....but you dont have to answer to it becuase it is not DIRECTLY related to the trhread......even though most of your responses are to posts that were not directly related to the fiurst post of the thread.

You realiuze how that speaks volumes......


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 17, 2010)

Fact is, they crossed the line.

They want to mock Palin herself, go for it!... She's fully proven she's above those doing the mocking. Everytime they mock her, it only makes her popularity rise further. That does you lib's no good whatsoever. KEEP THE KIDS OUT OF IT!


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > TheSuaveOne said:
> ...



you offer so much to a debate Doc...

You are a great addition to the community.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 17, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > TheSuaveOne said:
> ...



That's not what I said but hey, why let that little fact like that get in the way?

Did you know that you're sounding more liberal with each post? 

The fact is knothead,the discussion was about cartoons and I have better things to do with my time than to watch silly cartoons.


----------



## Samson (Feb 17, 2010)

Suppose I'll weigh in on this issue, just to add something between the Poo-throwing Posts.

I like Family Guy, and saw the episode in question, and like Palin's explaination of Tea Party Politics, and can appreciate her position on the issue of using Downs Syndrome as a humorous crutch.

What I find duplicious is that on the one hand she can be found defending free speech for the minority of radicals within the Tea Party, and on the other admonishing those that are willing to use free speech in Family Guy. The fact is, First Amendment protects Poor Taste in all media, and this is the simple message Palin needs to make.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...



I thought so.


> The thread transofrmed as most do.



It's called "deflection."


> Some have now diuscussed Palin as one who is guiolty of selective outrage...and she is.
> SO I expanded on that toipic...as many do.
> 
> Interestingly, the only responses I got were those saying it is not related to the thread.
> ...



I 'realiuze' that, do I?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 17, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Prove I'm lying.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 17, 2010)

Palin's business card reads:

Sarah Palin, Professional Victim


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



And if you look back...that is exactly what I said earlier in this thread.

Except for the children thing...Palin is a commmentator...she is no longer a plitician. I could give two shits about what she does to earn a living.

I am more concerend about those that write and pass our laws...and what drives them to make decisions.

For some reason, many on here seem to be more wrapped up in Rush and palin and seem to divert away from topics such as laws being drafted and enacted based on emotion...and selective outrage.

But whatever....this is pretty much just entertainemnt for me anyway.


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Didnt expect anything more than that from you.

No substance...no answers...no debatable material.

Just the "high road"...

Good stuff Bodecea...and thanks for the spelling correction.


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Feb 17, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Did you know that you're sounding more liberal with each post?



You see that's awesome to me. I am conservative on some issues, liberal on others. It's called being moderate. I actually am able to think for myself without the need to feign outrage whenever a party tells me to.

-TSO


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...



What spelling correction?


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> TheSuaveOne said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



They are ganging up on you...and with little basis other than implying you are a liar....

when one must fall back on accusation of "liar" to win a debate...without proof that one is lying...it is the same as admitting defeat.


----------



## Dr Gregg (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> Dr Gregg said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



yes, since majority of posts are anti liberal rants with very little logic or reasoning to them, that's really not saying much

And really, you defend lonestar logic who never offers anything, so who gives a  shit what you think is good contribution when you defend people like lonestar that every post is "liberals are morons' or some other trollish response.

Is lonestar logic your retarded child or something?


----------



## Ravi (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...


 Aren't you the guy that spent an entire day having a fit because someone called you a retard?


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



you're still here?


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



No. I expressed my feelings when the word was used.....as it hit home as you know....and after an hour or so of debate, I came to realize that I may have been a bit too sensitive.

Something wrong with learning from a debate?

Dont know about you, but that is why I debate. Not to confirm I am right but to find out where I may be wrong.

Is that a problem?


----------



## Ravi (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...


Yep, it is if you are going to criticize others for focusing on this issue. And it actually was an entire day.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...



What spelling correction?


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 17, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I didnot criticize them for focusing on the issue. I responded when I tried to correlate and told I was not allowed to.

Ravi....you are not my kind of people. That is why I no longer communicate with you. Lets part ways now. You are probably a good person....but not worth my time to debate.

Thanks.


----------



## Dr Gregg (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...



Yeah, his kind of people are the ones like Lonestar Logic that spout anti-liberal and pro conservative rants, and that consider "liberals are idiots" as a legitimate debate


----------



## Ravi (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...


Of course not, you always lose.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 17, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


 And idiot is just another word for retard. Cracks me up every time they use it then cry over the word retard (except when Rush says it).


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 17, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that you're sounding more liberal with each post?
> ...



Really? You think for yourself? Can't tell it by your post.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > TheSuaveOne said:
> ...



Well I guess since they can't win with logic and reasoning and they can't call me a racist then calling me a liar is their last resort.  I truly pity these people.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Feb 17, 2010)

This thread is retarded


----------



## Coyote (Feb 17, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Fact is, they crossed the line.
> 
> They want to mock Palin herself, go for it!... She's fully proven she's above those doing the mocking. Everytime they mock her, it only makes her popularity rise further. That does you lib's no good whatsoever. KEEP THE KIDS OUT OF IT!



I didn't watch the show.  Did you?

In what way did they cross the line exactly?


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 17, 2010)

Who needs to actually watch the show.  We have pundits to tell us all about it and how outraged to be.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...



and Rahm Emmanual and Family Guy.....Palin is still a politician...she hasn't given up politics...selective outrage seems very much a part of politics, unfortunately


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> TheSuaveOne said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



So, you can tell about a person's political leanings on all topics by ONE post?   (Must not have been a joke then, you frown on those)


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 17, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > TheSuaveOne said:
> ...


We know your political leanings. You're a far left lesbian moonbat!


----------



## Ravi (Feb 17, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Fact is, they crossed the line.
> ...


I didn't either and until just now I took the wingers word that this was about Trig. It actually appears to be making fun of Bristol.

See for yourself. It actually isn't even funny but I find myself in the strange position of defending FAUX...there was no line crossed.

Family Guy - Trig Palin | Mediaite


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



What's my political leaning on Illegal Immigration?

On Gun Ownership?

On the military?

On Fiscal Responsibility?

On Taxes?

On Government Foreign Aid?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 17, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > TheSuaveOne said:
> ...



Oh dear I left the "s" off "post". Seriously is that all you got?


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 17, 2010)

If you do not agree with a right wingnut on one thing then you are a liberal.
Simple concept for simple people.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 17, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> If you do not agree with a right wingnut on one thing then you are a liberal.
> Simple concept for simple people.



Really? Is that the standard in which you define yourself by? Interesting.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 17, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


She's got nothing, and never has.

Christ man, she voted for style over substance. And we're all paying for that grave mistake so many of those idiots made.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 17, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > If you do not agree with a right wingnut on one thing then you are a liberal.
> ...



did I say I was a right wingnut?

I believe in reasonable gun control so obviously I am a liberal.  Alkso I did not vote for Bush either time.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 17, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Did I say you said you were a right wingnut?  I said you define youself according to the standard you, yourself mentioned. In other words, and I'll type slowly so you "simple minded people" can keep up, you asserted that if you don't agree with a "right wingnut" (which you obviously don't) then you are a liberal, which you now readily admit to being. So basically when you said, " If you do not agree with a right wingnut on one thing then you are a liberal",  it was accurate observation.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 17, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...




You're right....I'm not seeing any line crossed here....


----------



## Jay Canuck (Feb 17, 2010)

*[SIZE=+1]Palin lashes out at FOX cartoon[/SIZE]* 
*Have you ever seen such a publicity whore?* 
* Link* * Excerpt:* 
Sarah Palin is angry at Fox Broadcasting Co. because its saucy cartoon show "Family Guy" portrayed a teenage girl with Down syndrome telling another character that her mom is the former governor of Alaska. A song and dance routine followed, with language ridiculing people with disabilities. 
 

I think it's clear that Palin thinks a cartoon is a more serious political theater than the Rush Limbaugh show.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

_


Wicked Jester said:





Lonestar_logic said:





bodecea said:



			So, you can tell about a person's political leanings on all topics by ONE post?   (Must not have been a joke then, you frown on those)
		
Click to expand...


Oh dear I left the "s" off "post". Seriously is that all you got? 

Click to expand...

She's got nothing, and never has.

Christ man, she voted for style over substance. And we're all paying for that grave mistake so many of those idiots made.
		
Click to expand...


Still waiting for your insightful answers to these questions:

What's my political leaning on Illegal Immigration?

On Gun Ownership?

On the military?

On Fiscal Responsibility?

On Taxes?

On Government Foreign Aid?

Or are you just a Internet Toughie like Lonestar Secesh...hiding behind your cheesepuff dust covered keyboard?_


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 17, 2010)

bodecea said:


> _
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> ...


_
You ran away from the questions I asked about that being YOUR daughter.

Gee, I wonder why?

You deserve no answers from me._


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Feb 17, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> So, let me get this straight....she is too chickenshit to call out Rush, but is willing to fight with a CARTOON on the very network that employs her?
> CNN Political Ticker: All politics, all the time - Blogs from CNN.com
> 
> 
> ...



Unlike you, Sara Palin is smart enough to separate sarcasm from personally directed derision.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...


_


Oh dear.  You just brought up my family.   Why?_


----------



## Ravi (Feb 17, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > So, let me get this straight....she is too chickenshit to call out Rush, but is willing to fight with a CARTOON on the very network that employs her?
> ...


Link?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 17, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


_
You claimed up here long ago that you were a parent. I simply asked how you would feel AS A PARENT if you were in Palin's shoes and it was your son or daughter who was attacked. I broke no podunk message board rules.

But I do know why you refuse to answer!

For that answer would make you look like a complete fool, and a lousy parent so, you avoid it.

Seriously, you're not fooling anybody up here._


----------



## Ravi (Feb 17, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


Isn't Bristol eighteen now? While I don't agree with making fun of politicians children at the same time I think that once they hit eighteen and continue to make fools of themselves they are fair game.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Feb 17, 2010)

Ravi said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



Link for Ravi


----------



## Zona (Feb 17, 2010)

Palin looks like a fool since she forgave Rush. She made it perfectly clear she wasn't talking about Rush because she is so weak.  A la Steele.  Cowards.

She has zero credibility when she feigns her anger at any of this.  Especially since she called her own child a retard.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> TheSuaveOne said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Sarah hate the first amendment?
> ...



Gee, that's curious.

Because Palin waved off Limbaugh's use of the term because it was "satire".

That was the whole fucking point of the Family Guy bit.

Palin was just stupid enough to step into a baited ambush.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



You brought up my family when I am asking you what my political stand is on certain topics.   Explain what one has to do with the other, please.


Or is this just another one of your stupid deflections from having to stand by one of your stupid comments?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...





BTW...what do my claims "long ago" have to do with this thread?   Please explain.


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 17, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > So, let me get this straight....she is too chickenshit to call out Rush, but is willing to fight with a CARTOON on the very network that employs her?
> ...


Heavens to BETSY, you sure love making a fool of yourself. 
No "personally directed derision" in calling people LimpTard hates "CELEBUTARDS" a full year BEFORE Emanuel's comment!!! 

August 1, 2008
RUSH:   They should be asking McCain to produce more commercials like this that *portray Obama as nothing but a celebutard. 
*
November 4, 2008
RUSH:  Well,* it depends on the celebutard in order to answer this question.  For example, Oprah.* You look at Oprah. She's a billionaire, right?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> Dam...I just saw the clip of that family guy thing.
> 
> WTF is all the outrage? It is not like they made the kid do something stupid.....actually, the kid was mainstreamed.....out on the town on a date.....conducting a conversation.
> 
> ...



exactly....and in the playboy interview from Sept....MacFarlane said that it was not offensive.....he also said they did a show on abortion that Fox will not let him air...but he said they let him do it and it will be released on DVD......and he said Rush was a very pleasant guy to work with...ok carry on.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> Palin has a right to be insulted as the "image" of her kid was used for comedy.
> 
> The rest of us? It was nothing....I should have seen the clip before I said anything..*.unless there is more to it that I did not see?*



if you saw 30 min of it you seen everything....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> By the way it isn't slapstick, slapstick is a type of comedy involving exaggerated physical violence and activities which exceed the boundaries of common sense.
> //
> 
> Yeah like Cheny shooting his buddy in the face.  Now that was funny!



hey it worked for the 3 Stooges.......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



come on dammit....i wanna hear it now.....the guy your talking about can skip over this post....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> TheSuaveOne said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



then if you havent watched the fucking thing why are you here bitching about it?.....old and tired did the same thing.....then when he actually saw it he had a somewhat different take on it......try watching it.....at least then, you can say you  have a reason to bitch about it......it offended you....without seeing it first you havent got a reason to bitch.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



so she is a lesbian....big fucking deal.....what does that have to do with her political leanings?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> If you do not agree with a right wingnut on one thing then you are a liberal.
> Simple concept for simple people.


thats just opposit of what Rdean says...."If you do not agree with a LEFT wingnut on one thing then you are a RIGHT winger....opposite sides of the coin....


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 17, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > By the way it isn't slapstick, slapstick is a type of comedy involving exaggerated physical violence and activities which exceed the boundaries of common sense.
> ...



And my era of cartoons.  ON the stone tablets you know?


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 17, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > If you do not agree with a right wingnut on one thing then you are a liberal.
> ...



Left wingers a a far less harmonious lot than those on the right.
The healthcare reform debacle proves that.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...



How many Aggies does it take to build a bonfire...?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



He won't answer that question...he'll just bring up totally irrelevant things like your family so he doesn't have to show he is an idiot.   Ironically, it shows him to be an even bigger idiot.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 17, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Man that is cold.  Funny, but cold.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You are not going to be able to pigeion hole me very well.
I am pretty liberal on a few things and pretty conservative on some others.
I am issue based and am my own decider


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 18, 2010)

I watched the thing four times.

I must be dense.  I couldn't get what was so bad.

And I have to admit that there is something missing with folks who think that is funny


----------



## Zona (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree with Palin and I think she should go after Fox the same way she went after Letterman.  

Go Sarah.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 18, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > TheSuaveOne said:
> ...



Hey stupid! I have watched the clip. I'm not as stupid as you fucks are that I would comment on a clip I haven't seen. If you want to equate watching one clip as being a cartoon watcher then it's obvious my initial description of you is accurate.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 18, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



You the fuck do you think your kidding? You're a liberal and way left of center. But I don't blame you for being ashamed to admit it.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You seem to know it all about him...answer these questions:

What's his political leaning on Illegal Immigration?

On Gun Ownership?

On the military?

On Fiscal Responsibility?

On Taxes?

On Government Foreign Aid?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 18, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



It's my opinion he's a liberal that's all you need to know.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 18, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



i dont know.....how many Aggies does it take?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


your initial description?......you know what mine was of you?.....i finally found a Right wing assole that i can treat like i do that Left wing asshole Rdean.....this may get interesting.....


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



They haven't found out yet.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 18, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I don't give a rat's ass what your opinion of me is. Fact is you spouted off without knowing all the facts. Which begs the question, are you related to Obama?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Actually...that seems to be all YOU need to know.  No depth.  No substance.  A simple opinion, a simple life, a simpleton.  That's you.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 18, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Ok I'll give you a chance to defend him. So prove that he's not a liberal, but keep in mind he's already admitted to being liberal which supports my opinion.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Feb 18, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Palin's business card reads:
> 
> Sarah Palin, Professional Victim



Sounds like she is using the democrat playbook


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Feb 18, 2010)

Once again, for those too wrapped up in partisanship to see it, here is the difference between rush and family guy.

Rush did not attempt to personally deride Sarah Palin and her family when he made his stupid "retard" comment.   Family Guy did intentionally attempt to personally deride Sarah Palin and her family with their skit.

The difference in the 2 is so obvious it makes half of the people posting here look like hacks.


I'm starting to think the OP, and many who are following his lead, work for the likes of Faux News with all their drummed up Faux outrage over palin.


----------



## Dr Gregg (Feb 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


cause you are a troll, its your job and you get off on making stupid arguments and "opinions"


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Believe it or not, Simpleton, people can be liberal in some things and conservative in other things.   

But...go ahead and link where he admits "to being liberal".   I want to read that admission.


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Feb 18, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Rush did not attempt to personally deride Sarah Palin and her family when he made his stupid "retard" comment.   Family Guy did intentionally attempt to personally deride Sarah Palin and her family with their skit.



Very true, but at the same time, Family Guy can be lined up right next to shows like The Colbert Report and SNL. Yes, they threw a jab...so what. It happens all of the time, especially to politicians or former politicians. She should have a bit thicvker skin than she shows. If she had ignored it, the situation would never have blown up and would have shown her in a better light than having her daughter write a retort (that is lame).

-TSO


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Feb 18, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Rush did not attempt to personally deride Sarah Palin and her family when he made his stupid "retard" comment.   Family Guy did intentionally attempt to personally deride Sarah Palin and her family with their skit.
> ...



I have no issues with any of your comments there TSO.  I agree with your opinion which i'm quoting above .


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



see the baby in my avitar?....thats for you....even babies cant stand your ass....and you asswipe made the statement that you dont watch cartoons....so why would you watch this one?....just so you can bitch about it.....typical FAR right asshole.....if i dont have the smarts to understand it....it must be bad


----------



## Dutch (Feb 18, 2010)

FYI the actress that does the voice over for the girl is Andrea Fay Friedman.  She has Down Syndrome and is an actress and public speaker.  You would think someone who has this condition would be the best judge on what is offensive or not?


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Your right wing blinders are blocking you view.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 18, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Depends on how flat they are after being smashed by logs.
The flatter they are the better they burn.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 18, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Pot meet kettle.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 18, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Post 190......


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 18, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Wow such an intellectual argument. Fact is I didn't watch this one, I've seen a short clip of it and yes I was offended by the lenghts that some people will go to in the name of humor of which nothing about it was funny. As a matter of fact I've asked why some of you idiots thought it was funny and I still haven't gotten an answer. Which is typical. And using a baby as a tool is what I'd expect out of assholes like you.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 18, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



I call 'em like I see 'em. Fact is I haven't seen one post of yours that's even remotely conservative.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 18, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Once again, for those too wrapped up in partisanship to see it, here is the difference between rush and family guy.
> 
> Rush did not attempt to personally deride Sarah Palin and her family when he made his stupid "retard" comment.   Family Guy did intentionally attempt to personally deride Sarah Palin and her family with their skit.
> 
> ...






So Palin ONLY calls out people whouse the word RETARD when speaking SPECIFICALLY of Palin's child? I don't think so.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 18, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Once again, for those too wrapped up in partisanship to see it, here is the difference between rush and family guy.
> 
> Rush did not attempt to personally deride Sarah Palin and her family when he made his stupid "retard" comment.   Family Guy did intentionally attempt to personally deride Sarah Palin and her family with their skit.
> 
> ...


So politicians and their families are not to be made fun of but it is okay to make fun of the voting public?

Really?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


a short clip of it and you got it all figured out?.....in your other post you called me stupid and said of course ive seen it.....now its just a clip....your a joke....your the kinda idiot who sees a trailor for a movie and judges it just on the trailor.....why dont you go out to the corrall and watch a bull take a shit....now thats something that you would find funny....


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, as long as you loony liberal's don't mind:

Obama's two lil' crack whores are nothing more than fried chicken eatin', fingerlickin', moonpie scarfin', nappyheaded lil' ho's, who sell their skinny black asses to any Joe Biden lookin' white dudes with 5 bucks and a bag o' crack!

Hell them bitches can suck a cock like a kirby vaccuum, and they gots them big nigga' lips to prove it!

Funny, eh?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Feb 18, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, for those too wrapped up in partisanship to see it, here is the difference between rush and family guy.
> ...



"SUPER GENIUS"  Really?!?!?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Feb 18, 2010)

Ravi said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, for those too wrapped up in partisanship to see it, here is the difference between rush and family guy.
> ...



Is that what I said?  Really?  I want whatever you're smoking.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 19, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



The clip was enough for me to form an opinion. I'm not as dense as some of you idiots are. Oh and you are stupid. The purpose of a movie trailer is to hook the viewer into watching the movie. If you cannot judge whether or not a movie is worth seeing or something you'd be interested in seeing by the trailor, then you truly are stupid. Another example of your stupidity is your comment about watching a bull take a shit, that was seriously stupid!


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 19, 2010)

It's funny as hell she had to have her daughter speak her mind for her.  What a fucking useless bitch.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 19, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> It's funny as hell she had to have her daughter speak her mind for her.  What a fucking useless bitch.



Useless, yet you can't stop yourself from commenting about her. She's scares the hell out of you idiots and that's one of the reasons I like her.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 19, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny as hell she had to have her daughter speak her mind for her.  What a fucking useless bitch.
> ...




Is this how you nimrods justify lauding such a whiny quitter?  She's entertainment and this is a slow time for politics.  So people who think Tom & Jerry cartoons are funny as hell are also scared of T & J?  That's pure lonestar idiotic logic.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 19, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Yea, if I were you I would be ashamed to admit that I was scared too.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Feb 19, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> It's funny as hell she had to have her daughter speak her mind for her.  What a fucking useless bitch.



You and VaYank should just confess your obsession for Sarah in public and get it over with already.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 19, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny as hell she had to have her daughter speak her mind for her.  What a fucking useless bitch.
> ...




Lol....go ahead dumbfuck.....count back through my posts and see how many are on SP.  Do you dumbasses think you do anything when you make such stupid claims?


Maybe that's the only way you can justify supporting a quitter who is so immature she has to hide behind one of her children.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Feb 19, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



who is the dumbfuck now......show me the posts where I'm out there supporting Sarah Palin....good luck...you may find plenty where I rag on those who have Palin Derangement Syndrome but good luck finding me saying "sarah palin is great"

I just like to point out the obvious bias that many of you have with this lady from alaska.   

Here are the last 5 threads with palin in the title that you posted in

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/105846-palin-slams-fox-s-family-guy.html?highlight=Palin
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ist-keeps-getting-larger.html?highlight=Palin
http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...landslide-win-for-2012-a.html?highlight=Palin
http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...ement-syndrome-hits-hard.html?highlight=Palin
http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...vatives-not-just-a-party.html?highlight=Palin


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 19, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



Okay....so you say you don't support her.  You say I'm obsessed with her because I posted in five threads?  Lol.....that's the best you got?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Feb 19, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



We shall see if you post in the next and newest palin thread which will surely be out in the next 24 hours.   If you avoid them then I'll have to say I am wrong but I doubt you'll be able to resist, thats what obsession is all about .


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 19, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



if there is an idiot here its you ballsack....so that clip represents what you need to know about the show?...and then just by that clip you know what it is all about....that is the exact same thing when i see you lambast someone for taking what Rush or Bush says out of context....and the movie trailor thing?.....thats not what i said ....learn to comprehend if your continue to argue....and yea....i think you would find a bull taking a shit ....a real genuine funny moment in your life....


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 19, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Hey stupid, I haven't given an opinion about "the show" just that one clip of the show.  Perhaps you should heed your own advice.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 19, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...




What a fucking waste.  You're so fucking bored with your life you actually count threads.......got to getalifealready.com and get some help.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I can understand you coming to that kind of "Lonestar Logical" conclusion.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 19, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



hey dipshit....you have to watch the show to understand the happenings in the clip....are you still shoveling manure or are you done yet?....because you sure as hell are shoveling a lot of shit in this thread....


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Feb 19, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



That response right there says * "You win pilgrim"* to me 

Thanks


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 19, 2010)

Oldandtired said:


> TheSuaveOne said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Sarah hate the first amendment?
> ...



Palin said that as satire it wasn't objectionable.  Or i should say, one of the other Sarah Palins said that.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 20, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...




Is that your whiny way of not supporting your claim?

Prior to this thread my last post on Palin was December 15th.   So it was two months between then and now and you want to try and sell "obsession?"  What a dumb fuck.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sarah Palin Just Can't Get Along With Comediennes *

The actress who lent her voice to a character with Down syndrome on a recent episode of Fox's "Family Guy" is defending the portrayal against attacks from Sarah Palin.

Andrea Fay Friedman, the actress who herself has Down syndrome, said the scene was merely meant to be sarcastic.

"I guess former Governor Palin does not have a sense of humor," 


Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 22, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> *Sarah Palin Just Can't Get Along With Comediennes *
> 
> The actress who lent her voice to a character with Down syndrome on a recent episode of Fox's "Family Guy" is defending the portrayal against attacks from Sarah Palin.
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhhh, i've been waitin' for one of ya' canuck fucks!

All I have to say, and i'll say it repeatedly is:
5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3
5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3 5-3

LMAO!


----------



## Dr.House (Feb 22, 2010)

*[SIZE=+1]Canada Blames Jayboy Canuckstain for Devistating Hockey Loss[/SIZE]* 
* Link*

 *Excerpt:* 
Today, as all of Canada mourns the horrific loss to the Americans in Vancouver, the country has decided to place the blame at the feet of USMB poster and long time asshat Jayboy Canuckstain.  Nancy Hartfeld, a 34 year old seamstress from Moose Jaw, Saskatchawan said, "The guy's just one big douche, eh. Our 'ockey payers say they're tired of getting nude pictures of him with farm animals and it's throwing off their game, eh."  Team Canada coach Mike Babcock said, "Those pictures are ****ing disgusting and some of the players report nightmares almost every night.  Sidney Crosby hasn't slept since last Thursday, for cripes sakes!"  The Internatonal Olympic Committee may seek a restraining order against Jayboy Canuckstain according to an unamed inside source.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Feb 22, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > *Sarah Palin Just Can't Get Along With Comediennes *
> ...



did you win the Gold?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 22, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...


Doesn't matter!...we kicked your sorry asses!

And speaking of golds. How many have you toothless wonders won?

I thought winter sports were your peoples strong points?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 22, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> *[SIZE=+1]Canada Blames Jayboy Canuckstain for Devistating Hockey Loss[/SIZE]*
> * Link*
> 
> *Excerpt:*
> Today, as all of Canada mourns the horrific loss to the Americans in Vancouver, the country has decided to place the blame at the feet of USMB poster and long time asshat Jayboy Canuckstain.  Nancy Hartfeld, a 34 year old seamstress from Moose Jaw, Saskatchawan said, "The guy's just one big douche, eh. Our 'ockey payers say they're tired of getting nude pictures of him with farm animals and it's throwing off their game, eh."  Team Canada coach Mike Babcock said, "Those pictures are ****ing disgusting and some of the players report nightmares almost every night.  Sidney Crosby hasn't slept since last Thursday, for cripes sakes!"  The Internatonal Olympic Committee may seek a restraining order against Jayboy Canuckstain according to an unamed inside source.


LMAO!

That's just friggin' classic!

POST OF THE WEEK!.....and it's only monday!


----------



## Jay Canuck (Feb 22, 2010)

1980 was a long time ago and that was a miracle....... both teams are still in so crow while u can.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 22, 2010)

Not only did they kick their ass, they kicked it in their HOME COUNTRY!


----------



## Jay Canuck (Feb 22, 2010)

I guess our gold at the last Olympics still stings for u guys LOL


----------



## Jay Canuck (Feb 22, 2010)

that's the one where we kicked your ass and you got second place in Salt Lake City ( your home country) LOL


----------



## Dr.House (Feb 22, 2010)

Poor Jayboy...  Reliving the glory days of yesteryear...  Maybe you can blame the loss on Booooosh, Jayboy....

Stop sending the team your pictures and they may win, you degenerate fuck...

Sarah Palin would have been a better puck handler than Brodeur...


----------



## Tom Clancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



Loosing to the US on your own Ice and country is pretty sad.. 

We shall see how far the Canucks go in the next round..  

I see USA Vs. Sweden/Russia in the Finals.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Feb 22, 2010)

Dr House should have one of his nurses rub his mangina since it's been sore since the last Olympics. When you got the gold then start your yapping until then just remember who handed you your ass last time.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 22, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > *Sarah Palin Just Can't Get Along With Comediennes *
> ...



A hockey game?   You go to the Media sub-forum to taunt over a hockey game?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 1, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> *[SIZE=+1]Canada Blames Jayboy Canuckstain for Devistating Hockey Loss[/SIZE]*
> * Link*
> 
> *Excerpt:*
> Today, as all of Canada mourns the horrific loss to the Americans in Vancouver, the country has decided to place the blame at the feet of USMB poster and long time asshat Jayboy Canuckstain.  Nancy Hartfeld, a 34 year old seamstress from Moose Jaw, Saskatchawan said, "The guy's just one big douche, eh. Our 'ockey payers say they're tired of getting nude pictures of him with farm animals and it's throwing off their game, eh."  Team Canada coach Mike Babcock said, "Those pictures are ****ing disgusting and some of the players report nightmares almost every night.  Sidney Crosby hasn't slept since last Thursday, for cripes sakes!"  The Internatonal Olympic Committee may seek a restraining order against Jayboy Canuckstain according to an unamed inside source.





Is your enormous mangina sore today House? -  I love gold.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > *Sarah Palin Just Can't Get Along With Comediennes *
> ...



all I have to say is I love gold....oh and now we hold the world record for golds


----------



## bodecea (Mar 1, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > *[SIZE=+1]Canada Blames Jayboy Canuckstain for Devistating Hockey Loss[/SIZE]*
> ...



Congrats on the Gold.  It was an awesome game.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 1, 2010)

that it was ...  the U.S gave us hell and played a very exciting game!


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 2, 2010)

*Sarah Palin Not "Presidential": Tom Tancredo Huffington Post (blog) *


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Mar 2, 2010)

This thread is still alive.

Seriously?  You guys are sooo dumb sometimes.


Ok let me say it again.

If Rush Limbaugh, or anyone else, specfically went after palin's kid for being mentally handicapped Palin would have behaved toward them the way she did toward family guy.  Family guy attacked her child specifically....the other examples you are all trying to use to say she is a hypocrite are of people using terms about mentally challenged people who are NOT directly attacking palins family.


God the PDS is hardcore here.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 2, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> This thread is still alive.
> 
> Seriously?  You guys are sooo dumb sometimes.
> 
> ...


You DittoTards can RATIONALIZE anything. 

CELEBUTARD Palin is a hypocrite because she didn't go after Stuttering Limptard the way she went after RAHM EMANUEL, who did not attack her child. Emanuel went after Libs just like your MessiahRushie did a full year BEFORE Emanuel. Unless you want to claim CELEBUTARD Palin isn't a hypocrite because LimpTard doesn't disagree with Libs. 

LimpTard actually used a retard comment to promote his TV show back in the early nineties so his history of equating Libs with retards goes back decades.

Are You Capable of Decency, Rahm Emanuel?
February 1, 2010 
CELEBUTARD PALIN:  *Rahms slur on all Gods children with cognitive and developmental disabilities * and the people who love them  is unacceptable, and its heartbreaking.

February 8, 2010
RUSH:    The satire is easy.  It's simply telling everybody who you really are and what you're really all about," and the left to this day still has no sense of humor.  This business of Rahm Emanuel using "F-ing retarded" to describe his own radical leftist Democrats for getting in the way on health care and so forth...* I never used the word.  I never once used the word!  It never crosses my mind to use the word.*

RUSH:   So here is Rahm Emanuel stepping in it big time, and I thought I would just make fun of it.  And you wouldn't believe the left out there thinks *-- independently of Emanuel -- that I started using the word and that Sarah Palin should demand that I get fired, just like she did of Emanuel *

February 4, 2010
RUSH:    I'm just going to read *the definition of 'tard'* to you  in the Urban Dictionary.: "Adjective used to describe* ones so  retarded they do not deserve the r-e."

**August 1, 2008*
RUSH:  This ad's working. This ad's working. They're not going to throw him under the bus.  He's exactly right.  She looks at the term celebrity as a pejorative.  See, they are so offended. That's why they're out there saying, "This is going to diminish McCain. This is going to make him look small in so many people's eyes."  Wrong.  It's correctly identifying Obama -- and his audience!  *His audience is a bunch of celebutards, and he's a celebutard, *and they know it.  If they are so concerned about how this is diminishing McCain, then they should ask McCain to keep doing these kind of commercials.  If these commercials hurt McCain, why, they ought to be out there saying, "Great ads, Senator! You need to expand on this theme that* Obama is nothing but a celebutard."*

November 4, 2008
RUSH:  Well, *it depends on the celebutard in order to answer this question.  For example, Oprah.* You look at Oprah. She's a billionaire, right?

February 4, 2010
RUSH:   They're trying anything to get Sarah Palin.  From Andrea Mitchell, NBC News, Washington, to everybody else at MSNBC and Margaret Carlson of Bloomberg, oh, they're all trying to get Sarah Palin to denounce me just as she did Rahm, and if she doesn't do it she's a hypocrite, they're saying.*  She knows that I do this kind of thing.  Sarah Palin is a lifelong listener to this program.  *

February 3, 2010
RUSH:    Now, Emanuel is taking his contrition one step farther -- hosting a delegation of advocates,* including two people with mental disabilities,* at the White House."  They're going to have* a "Retard" Summit* just like they had the Beer Summit.

February 7, 2010
WALLACE: OK. But Rush Limbaugh weighed in this week. And he said this:"Our politically correct society is acting like some giant insult's taken place by calling a bunch of people who are retards, retards."

CELEBUTARD PALIN:* He was satirical* (ph) in that -
WALLACE: Wait a minute, let me finish.

CELEBUTARD PALIN: OK.
WALLACE: "I mean, these people, these liberal activists are kooks."  Should Rush Limbaugh apologize?

CELEBUTARD PALIN: They are kooks, so* I agree with Rush Limbaugh.*

WALLACE: But you know what some people are going to say, Governor, and have said. They say, look, when it's her political adversary Rahm Emanuel, she's going to call him out, he's indecent, apologize. But when it's a political friend like Rush Limbaugh, oh it's satire

CELEBUTARD PALIN: *I didn't hear Rush Limbaugh calling a group of people whom he did not agree with "F-ing retards."* And we did know that Rahm Emanuel, it's been reported, did say that. That's a big difference there.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Mar 2, 2010)

hey ed when did rush specifically say something about trig palin?

Family guy did....when did rush say something derogatory about palin's family directly? 

All that drivel you just posted did not contain one example of rush going after palin specifically.

God you Palin Derangement Syndrome folks can rationalize anything


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 3, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is still alive.
> ...





PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> hey ed when did rush *specifically* say something about* trig palin?
> 
> Family guy did* ....when did rush say something derogatory about palin's family directly?
> 
> ...


First of all, CELEBUTARD Palin attacked Emanuel who said nothing about Trig, so LimpTard does not have to name her son directly for her to be a hypocrite in not demanding LimpTard's resignation like she did Emanuel's.

And secondly, Trig is a BOY and the retard on Family Guy was a GIRL, so nothing SPECIFICALLY was said about her son also!!!

The fact remains, CELEBUTARD Palin's phony outrage is obvious.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Mar 3, 2010)

So you can't give me an example of when Rush specfically attacked Palin.

Thanks for admitting your argument was a red-herring without meaning to.

Buh-Bye.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 3, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> So you can't give me an example of when Rush specfically attacked Palin.
> 
> Thanks for admitting your argument was a red-herring without meaning to.
> 
> Buh-Bye.


So you admit CELEBUTARD Palin is a hypocrite giving your MessiahRushie a pass on what she pretends to be offended by from others.

Thank you for admitting you will rationalize anything the right does is justified no matter how much you condemn the same things when done by the left.

Hello!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Mar 3, 2010)

i win


----------

